# Child pornography laws *sensitive topic*



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

While trying to help find a site for a fellow MDC mom, I came across a website that advertised themselves as a cloth diapering site. When I clicked on the link, a page came up and I immediately had a sick feeling in my stomach. There were pictures of boys, around 8 years of age, most of them wearing nothing but diapers, posing in very provocotive positions. You had to pay a fee of $40 to get beyond the front page, and there were sections for pictures, videos, and chat. Yet nothing that said "diapers for sale." There was also a disclaimer that their website contains no nudity.

I immediately emailed the center for missing and exploited children, and had several people emailing other agencies to report the site. I also talked to the police, who informed me that the website is not technically breaking any laws. The website is now gone, but they will just move to another site.

I'm not sure where to even begin, but this site was definitely child pornography in my eyes, and I would love to find a place to start to tighten the laws on child pornography. There was so much more beyond the pictures (the search words include masturbation, and apparently there are videos that push the legal line, and are probably way beyond any line that should ever be crossed).

Any points in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

As far as I see, you did the right thing. I don't know what else could be done.
That makes me scared sick. Thanks.

If you find a way to do more, let us know.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

This does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I had a similar thing happen looking up modelling for children. No nudity, but definitely wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

what i don't get is why people are like that? were people always like that? it seems like i never here stories of things like this in the past. it just makes me sick. glad you reported them.


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

This happened a couple yrs ago too & many moms found pics of their own babies in these sites. See www.diaperimages.com As far as I know, sadly, there was no action taken by any agency (from local police to FBI). I ever never post pics of my kiddos in dipes now.


----------



## misseks (Jan 12, 2005)

And I believe you will find that on actual cloth diaper sites there are no/very few pictures of babies or children for this very reason. Sick and sad.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

And I believe you will find that on actual cloth diaper sites there are no/very few pictures of babies or children for this very reason. Sick and sad.
That is very true.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ethanandbellasmom* 
While trying to help find a site for a fellow MDC mom, I came across a website that advertised themselves as a cloth diapering site. When I clicked on the link, a page came up and I immediately had a sick feeling in my stomach. There were pictures of boys, around 8 years of age, most of them wearing nothing but diapers, posing in very provocotive positions. You had to pay a fee of $40 to get beyond the front page, and there were sections for pictures, videos, and chat. Yet nothing that said "diapers for sale." There was also a disclaimer that their website contains no nudity.

I immediately emailed the center for missing and exploited children, and had several people emailing other agencies to report the site. I also talked to the police, who informed me that the website is not technically breaking any laws. The website is now gone, but they will just move to another site.

I'm not sure where to even begin, but this site was definitely child pornography in my eyes, and I would love to find a place to start to tighten the laws on child pornography. There was so much more beyond the pictures (the search words include masturbation, and apparently there are videos that push the legal line, and are probably way beyond any line that should ever be crossed).

Any points in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


There are a few things you can do.

1. You started out on the right track by notifying the missing and exploited children's branch

2. Call your local police department and ask for the SVU unit (special victim's unit) - make a report including the URL in your report.

This is the most any of us can do legal wise but get active! I'm a child's rights activist (stems from my childhood molestation and being a survivor). Lobby your government for more strict legislation about child exploitation and pornography. Both the US and Canada need better laws and stronger sentencing for child exploitation and trafficking and porn.

Did you know most pedophiles and child porn abusers and distributors only get a 12 month sentence that is usually remanded to 6 months or less with no mandatory therapy or psychological assessments\treatments?

While the victim gets a lifetime of pain and suffering, how fair is that?

Sheal


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Seems to me that the problem is that wording of laws does not take into account the intent of the pictures and how they are presented, nor do they take an entire website as a unit, but only look at individual images/photos. Depending on context, the same picture could be perfectly reasonable or lewd. You see the same issue when MySpace bans pics of breastfeeding as 'indecent'. Intent should count, not some arbitrary absolute.


----------



## june'smom (Nov 8, 2003)

The laws are not strict enough, but there is precedent that would allow them to be strenthened. For a long time, people had to fight to show that the First Amendment did not protect child porn from being made or distributed. In New York v. Ferber, the Court held that strict rules could be made in this area. Now it is up to the Congress to do it. The problem is always in categorizing such things. What one person might see as child porn is someone else's adorable picture of their child. So when you make detailed lists of what is and what is not acceptable, lots of people get the panties in a bunch because the law could be used to target them inappropriately.

That being said, even if writing new laws proves difficult, more does need to be done and there is no reason that sentences for convicted child molesters and pedaphiles cannot be lengthened and carried out in full.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

http://www.fbi.gov/innocent.htm


----------

